

Ring: Shortcut Everything. - lukashed
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1761670738/ring-shortcut-everything

======
DiabloD3
This is an absolutely fantastic idea, however I would not be interested in
buying it until it they make it rugged enough that simple tasks like washing
your hands would not ruin the device.

Also, how is this charged? There is no mention of it. It should be compatible
with the Qi charging standard, and if it isn't, this is DOA IMO.

